# Angeln am Lago Maggiore



## Barben Fischer (28. September 2006)

Hei zusammen

Ich meld mcih dann mal ab! Bin Samstag eine Woche lang in Locarno und Ascona im Tessin am Lago Maggiore am Angeln
Auf was? sehen wir dann, hoffen es beisst auch was, haben gerade ne kleine Durststrecke

Askaribestellung gestern ist eingetroffen, bin mit Meps eingedeckt bis zum geht nicht mehr und morgen gibts noch neue Schnur auf die Rollen, es kann los gehen!

Bericht erfolgt dann am Tag der Rückkehr oder 1-2 Tage später. Mit Fotos wenn alles läuft wie geplant!

Schöne Woche dann!


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

Hier der Bericht.

Wer grosse Fische sehen will soll bitte nicht weiterlesen *G* Schade konnte ich nicht länger den grossen Nachstellen. naja hab ja noch zeit  

Fischen auf  Friedfische am Lago Maggiore vom 30. September bis zum 6. Oktober 2006



Samstag

Heute gings endlich los, sämtliche Ruten und Köder waren gepackt und um halb neun im Auto verstaut. Um neun verliessen wir schliesslich Thun Richtung Süden, ab ins Tessin! Die Fahrt ging diesmal erstaunlich schnell… Vorfreude?  Als wir in Locarno ankamen schnell aufs Touristenbüro die Angelkarten lösen (obwohl ich noch nie kontrolliert wurde), dann die erste Freude: Es kostet erst ab 19 Jahren etwas *juhu* noch mal Glück gehabt. Ansonste kostet eine Angelkarte im Schweizerteil des Lago Maggiore 50 CHF für 7 Tage, liegt noch im Rahmen. Wie immer war die Kartenausgabe Problemlos, kurz Name und Adresse angeben, unterschreiben und fertig. Die Regelung ist auf Italienisch und deshalb wird einem eine kleine deutsche Regelung beigelegt, jedoch ist dort sozusagen nichts geregelt bis auf die Mindestmasse, naja.
Gleich danach wollten wir es erstmal im Bootshafen von Locarno auf Friedfische und mit dem Spinner versuchen. 
Schnell waren unsere Felchenruten vom Thunersee mit einer Hegene beködert und mit wenig Brot und Maden versehen. Am Ultrafeinen Gerät macht ein Drill eines Fisches von 20cm halt unheimlich Laune als ich dann noch meine Spinnrute auspackte hörte ich ein „Klack“ ich dachte schon *sche…* und tatsächlich, der Spitz war abgebrochen, meine Lieblingsrute, sonn en Mist! 
Gegen Abend Ferienwohnung bezogen und nach dem Abendbrot noch bei Ascona ein wenig Spinnern gegangen. Ein paar Fehlattacken und ein 15 cm Barsch auf nen Black Fleury Nr 3 gabs.

Sonntag

Wir versuchten am Morgen unser Glück bei Ascona bei einer kleinen Sandigen einbuchtung welche nach einem Wasserabfluss (vermutlich fürs Regenwasser wie sich am Dienstag herausstellen sollte) an eine Steinpackung übergeht. Dieser Platz war optimal da wir auf den Steinen unser Gerät ein wenig geschützt von den Leuten lagern konnten und wir schnell am Wasser waren. Gleich zu beginn sah ich mein Ziel dieser Reise, grosse Döbel… SEHR grosse Döbel, einige bestimmt einiges über 60 und fast alle über 50 cm gross! Erster Wurf mit der Zapfenmontage, ein Schwarm Döbel schwimmt auf meine Maden zu, allerdings ohne davon kenntniss zu nehmen ziehen sie weiter. Bei Brot wurden sogar ein paar Fische neugierig, einen Biss gab es jedoch nicht. Genau das gleiche bei Wobbler und Spinner etc. Wir (Mein Kollege, meine Schwester und Ich) konnten dann durch den morgen dutzende kleine Friedfische landen, so bis 25 cm.
Am Nachmittag gings noch mal zum Hafen, dass da mehr als nur Fingerlange sind wusste ich von früher. Tatsächlich konnten wir mehrere der Friedlichen Art überlisten, auch wieder so gegen 25 cm, im Durchschnitt etwa 20cm. Auf Spinner blieben wir wieder erfolglos, genau so auf den toten Köfi.

Leider gibt es von den ersten beiden Tagen keine verwertbaren Bilder

Montag

Heute das gleiche Programm wie am Vortag mit ähnlichen fängen, wir wollten erst den grossen Döbeln nachstellen, allerdings hatte sich mein Kollege über nacht ne Erkältung eingefangen und war nicht fit genug. Schade!  Heute waren die Fische am Hafen jedoch schon ein wenig grosser, aber nicht besonders viel. Irgendwie war es komisch. Jedenfalls waren Maden heute für nichts zu gebrauchen, sowie den ganzen Rest der Woche, Quote von Maden gegen Brot lag etwa bei 1:20.






Ein kleines Fischi 





ebenso ein etwas grösseeres kleines Fischchen


Dienstag

Das erste was ich am Morgen als ich erwachte war Geplätscher, oh ja, es regnete, und wie! Da heute sowieso mein Cousin und Familie zu besuch kommen dachte ich passt das ganz gut. Wir liessen die Angelsachen heute zu hause. Jedoch um halb Fünf Nachmittags hielt ichs nicht mehr aus und zog Regenjacke und Hosen an und packte die Zapfenmontage und ging noch kurz an die Steinpackung angeln (die Kamera liess ich zuhause, wollte sie nicht der grossen Wassermenge von oben aussetzen…). Die Unterhöhlung, also der Wasserabfluss war heute das erste mal aktiv, es strömte eine menge Wasser in den See. So konnte ich die Zapfenmontage gut nach aussen Treiben lassen (da in der Laufbahn eine vertiefung von etwa einem Meter ist auch keine Schlechte Stelle). In der nächsten Stunde konnte ich etwa 7 Friedfische überlisten, was für welche weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Sie waren alle etwa um die 25-30 cm gross und machten am feinen Geschirr recht Spass. Jedoch brach ich danach ab weil es stark anfing zu Donnern und Blitzen, es wäre unvernünftig gewesen noch zu angeln.

Mittwoch

Herrliches Wetter überraschte uns am morgen, so dass wir beim Morgenrot noch kurz vor dem Frühstück ein paar Würfe machten. Jedoch schienen die Fische vom Unwetter vom Vortag verscheucht! Kein Fisch, nur ein Fingerlanger sonst gar nichts.
Auch nicht weiter schlimm, mein Kollege war wieder fit und so konnten wir heute endlich den grossen Döbeln nachstellen. Ich wollte einfach so einen grossen fangen, doch dass es schwer ist wusste ich, die Fische sind extrem scheu und vorsichtig in der Uferregion. Also fuhren wir am Morgen nach Locarno da dort immer sehr viele Fische zu sehen waren. Ausrüstung bestand aus einem leichten Schwimmer (2.5gr) an 0.22er Schnur. Wir stiessen sofort ans Wasser als uns beinahe der Schock traf. Wie wir später am Abend im Fernsehen vernahmen hatte das Unwetter Tonnen von Schwemmholz in den See gespült. Überall überzog ein Teppich aus Holz das Wasser, teilweise bis 5m oder mehr in den See hinein. 





So sah der Holzteppich aus


Mist! Wieder kein Döbel angeln heute, es sind nur noch 2 Tage da! Langsam fange ich an zu zweifeln ob ich noch zum Döbeln angeln komme, da meine Schwester ja auch ncoh angeln wollte und ich nicht böse sein will… naja mal schauen sagte ich mir. Wir suchten uns eine Stelle wo „nur“ etwa 2m Holz waren und angelten dort ein wenig, dabei fing ich etwa 6 kleine Fische bis 25 cm. 





Einer der kleinen Fische vom Vormittag

Am Nachmittag, ja ihr ahnt es schon, waren wir wieder beim Hafen, langsam nervte es mich, aber ich machte halt mit. Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler blieben ohne Attacke, genau wie der Köfi… jedoch waren die Fische extrem bissig heute. Fische bis 30cm und beinahe 40 Fische am Nachmittag. Da war zimlich was los, ich liebe Felchenruten! Es war toll die Ruten mit den Gamben senkrecht von der Mole auf Grund zu legen und an der feinen Spitze die bisse zu erkennen. Wenigstens war heute mal was los!
Ach ja, heute viel mir zwei mal meine Felchenrute ins Wasser, das erste mal erwischte ich sie noch das zweite mal sank sie auf Grund, 7-9m Tiefe, toll! Nach 10min konnte ich sie jedoch zum Glück an nem grossen Hechtblinker landen, maan ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen!





So siehts aus wenn mit Felchenrute auf Friedfische gefischt wird.

Donnerstag

Erst nach Ascona um ein bisschen zu schaune was rum schwimmt. Döbel, unzählige Döbel, jedoch alle sofort nach dem ersten Wurf verschwunden. Wir fingen ein paar kleinere Fische und beobachteten ein bisschen die Barsche welche sich in der Sonne sonnten. Mein Kollege hatte auf nen Spro Jiggin Spin noch nen Zander als Nachläufer. 





Schon am Morgen herrliches Wetter am Lago Maggiore!

Nachmittag rüber nach Locarno zum Döbelfischen doch heute war noch mehr Holz da als am Vortag, überall nur Holz! So ein Mist auch! Die einzige Holzfreie Stelle war, ihr wisst es bereits, der Hafen. Hier hatten sie eine Holzsperre eingerichtet. Also den ganzen Tag Kleinfisch fischen. Auch heute wieder unzählige Bisse, häufig konnte man die Rute gar nicht neu Beködern schon war an der 2. Rute der nächste Drill da. Wir hatten aufgehört zu zählen wie viel wir fingen.
Jedenfalls konnte mein Kollege noch den ersten Double landen, 2 Fische auf einen Schlag. Dies gelang ihm noch ein oder zwei mal mehr.





Auch mein Kumpel war heute erfolgreich





Hier sogar doppelt!



Freitag

Heute muss ich meinen Döbel haben! Das war mein erster Gedanke als ich erwachte. ABER, Holz! Überall Holz, ich einigte mich mit meinem Kumpel (welcher das Angeln am Hafen sehr amüsant fand  ) darauf beim Hafen zu angeln, ich wollte jedoch dort den Döbeln nachstellen. Am morgen gabs wieder Fisch im überfluss, die Döbel die ich sah kamen jedoch nicht auf den Appetit, sie waren alle am Köder vorbei geschwommen. Einmal wäre meine Rute ein weiteres mal verschwunden, diesmal jedoch wegen eines Fisches welche sie geschnappt hatte, ich war jedoch schneller, glück gehabt! Am Nachmittag zogen wir dann noch auf die Döbel los, mit zimlich viel Gepäck zogen wir an der Mauer entlang und postierten uns bei einer Ausbuchtung wo wir schon am Mittwoch geangelt hatten. Ich sah viele Döbel, manche weit über 60cm. Jedoch schaffte ich es einfach nicht diese an den Haken zu bekommen, ich konnte den ein oder anderen kleinen Fisch landen aber mehr net. Auf einmal sah ich wie ein wirklich grosser Döbel unter meinem Schwimmer hindurchschwimmt und dieser doch tatsächlich untertaucht. Anhieb! Widerstand! Jeah! Stopp, Moment mal? Der Widerstand war viel zu klein für so einen grossen Fisch und der Döbel schwamm ungehindert weiter, was war passiert? Genau, ich hatte wieder einen 25 cm Fisch gehankt… Ach mennsch!
Platzwechsel für die letzte Stunde! Ich sah drei grosse Döbel, war meine Schwimmermontage beködert mit Brot genau vor Ihre Nase und im selben moment schwammen etwa 12 grosse Döbel sowie etwa 50 kleine Fische um mein Brot. Wow, manche Fische waren so gross das es schon fast nach Genmanipulation aussieht Allerdings waren die kleinen zu gefrässig und die grossen zu scheu. Wir verfütterten erstmal einen halben Leib Brot an unsere Genossen, wir hofften sie so auf den Geschmack zu bringen. Tatsächlich begannen sie nach einer Weile die Brotflocken vom Grund, im Mittelwasser, ja sogar von der Oberfläche einzuschlürfen, und das beste, es tatens auch die ganz grossen. Montage ins Wasser und gewartet, hm keine Reaktion, also fing ich an das Brot langsam im Mittelwasser zu schleppen. Plötzlich tauchen 2 grössere und ein riesiger Fisch hinter dem Brot auf. Mein Kumpel und ich stehen da wie versteinert. Ein paar Sekunden schwimmen sie in Zeitlupentempo dem Brot hinter her, plötzlich öffnet der grösste sein Maul und inhaliert den Köder. Wie in Trance setze ich den Anhieb und spüre enorme kraft in der Rute. Der Fisch zieht sofort Schnur, jedoch nach etwa 3 Sekunden war der Spuk vorbei, Haken abgerissen. Vermutlich hat sich ein Knoten in die Vorfachschnur eingeschlichen, Mist! Erstmal aufgeregt  Später das gleiche Szenario, doch diesmal packte ein kleinerer Döbel zu, diesen konnte ich noch 3 Minuten Drill landen, er war genau 37cm lang und der grösste Fisch der Ferien. Es war alles anders gekommen als gewollt, es hätten viel mehr grosse sein sollen…naja! 





Der döbel

Wir gingen nach Hause um dann an der Piazza in Ascona noch ne Pizza zu geniessen.
Schlussendlich gabs noch ne Stunde Spinnfischen, auf nen Black Fleury Grösse 3 konnte ich noch nen schönen Barsch verhaften und hatte noch ein paar Fehlattacken und einen Aussteiger.





Der Barsch mit seinem Ueberlister

Fazit: Es waren zwar nette Ferien, doch leider wurde nichts aus der Grossdöbeljagt, die Raubfische wollten auch nicht so recht und der Materialverschleiss war einmal mehr viel zu gross. Doch wir kommen wieder! Der See hat noch gut Hecht und Zander zu bieten, das nächste mal vielleicht gezielt auf diese?

Ach ja, alle Fische bis auf etwa 5 kleine welche als Köfi benutzt wurden sowie den zuletzt gezeigten Barsch schwimmen wieder!

Fragen zum Schweizerteil des Sees kann ich gerne versuchen zu beantworten.


----------



## wobbler (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

toller bericht mit schönen fotos........

danke dir für deine mühe - habe selber 1 jahr in ascona gewohnt/ gearbeitet... war dort aber nie angeln... 
war schön n paar fotos meiner alten heimat zu sehen.....muss wieder hin... mit angelausrüstung-------


----------



## Fischnix (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

Hi, schöner Bericht!#6 

Ich bin Jahrelang mit meinen Eltern in den Sommerferien dort gewesen. Leider habe ich nie dort geangelt, zumindest keine Fische.|rolleyes

Irgendwann bin ich aber dort zur Großfischjagd!


----------



## Barben Fischer (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*



> Irgendwann bin ich aber dort zur Großfischjagd!



das lohnt sich auf jeden fall! 

Es werden schliesslich nicht umsonst jedes Jahr rekord Zander und hechte im See gefangen! *G*


----------



## Fischnix (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite im www wo man die Fische bestaunen kann?|rolleyes


----------

